# Stopover near Dover



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

We are sailing to Calais from Dover this coming Thursday :lol: 

Can anyone recommend a stopover in that area rather than drive there from home?
Our crossing is at 14:00hrs.
We don't mind using a CL or CS.

Thanks in anticipation.

Dean & Angela :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fairportgoer said:


> We are sailing to Calais from Dover this coming Thursday :lol:
> 
> Can anyone recommend a stopover in that area rather than drive there from home?
> Our crossing is at 14:00hrs.
> ...


Marine parade Dover.
Come out of the ferry port and go straight over the roundabout. Marine Parade is about 100 yds on your left.
Foc at night until 0900hrs next morning and nice & quiet.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you prefer a site than Black Horse Farm Caravan Club site is only 10mins from the ferry.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dover 
Marine Parade Motorhomes may park on Marine Parade for up to 12 hours. Free after 6pm. No services 

If this helps any one else :- 
Canterbury 
Kingsmead Coach Park. 
Fresh water available, grey and black water dump facilities (ground level) on payment of the parking fee of £5 for 12 hours. Unlimited spaces. Overnight stays tolerated (despite the signs). The site is fenced (we are given to understand that the gate is never closed) and has CCTV surveillance. 


New Dover Road Park & Ride car park 
Fresh water available, grey and black water dump facilities (ground level) on payment of the parking fee of £2.50 per day (includes bus fare). 24 spaces. Overnight stays tolerated. 


Folkestone - NEW ADDITION Jan 2008 
Folkestone Harbour 
Motorhomes may use the harbour truck parking area. Cost seems to vary between £2 - £4. There is a drivers’ rest room with showers and toilets. The womens shower/toilet facilities are reported to be good but the mens seems to suffer from having to cater for up to 100 truck drivers....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Fairportgoer said:
> 
> 
> > We are sailing to Calais from Dover this coming Thursday :lol:
> ...


and it's officially allowed, and patrolled by the boys in blue. Loads of us have stayed there over the past few years 8)


----------

